# CA18DET front clip, or engine set?



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

Is a front clip for a ca18det a better idea over the complete engine set? It is about $900-1000 for the engine, $1500 for the clip.

I am still unclear on if the CA is a direct (a/c, power steering lines match) plug-in to the 89-90. Have searched, and dug up conflicting info.

It would go into an 89 hatch...so would the front clip provide me with everything to do a silvia front end conversion, or was the 180sx a different front end? Does the European 180sx have better brakes? I have no interest in a rt hand drive car.

I know a guy in Holland that I sold some music equipment to, and he is a Nissan enthusiast with a 350hp 200sx. Said he could maybe hook me up. Don't know how happy he is with the gear I sold him, it was vintage and very hard to get parts for (warned him a million times though).

Also, how realistic would an overbored CA20DET be? Could that outperform, or at least hang with, the sr20det? (given an upgraded turbo)


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not sure about hanging with the sr, but I have seen a CA20 engine. The max I've ever heard anyone with a CA engine put out was about (like you said) 350HP. I don't know much about the swap, and I've researched it myself, but there's not really a write up on it. Maybe you could make one.. :thumbup:


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I'm not sure about hanging with the sr, but I have seen a CA20 engine. The max I've ever heard anyone with a CA engine put out was about (like you said) 350HP. I don't know much about the swap, and I've researched it myself, but there's not really a write up on it. Maybe you could make one.. :thumbup:


Yeah, there is not much info on it out there. Found speculation on a mix n' match CA18det/ CA20e setup. The speculation was that a CA20DET would "kick an SR's arse". Opinions, opinions everywhere...little or no evidence anywhere.

My friend in Holland probly would be little help as a source, his English is not so good. Better than my Dutch, of course.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

It is a direct swap, stuff lines up just right in 89-90 s13's.

Still no compelling reason to spend the extra $$$ on a front clip, other than I may need an intercooler and piping. I can get that stuff at a junkyard for cheap.

The silvia conversion is a no, most places charge extra for the panels with no guarantee that they won't be chewed up. And the Japanese 180sx had pop ups anyways.

Hate to give up displacement...Departing from my KA-T plans. Need something easier/cheaper/quicker. But I do not need/want more than 250hp anyways.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe I should go with a CA...I'm looking for 300 tops...


----------

